# Fish on Fish



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

I cooked this up last night and it came out pretty decently, so I thought I'd share. Sorry, no pics. We were too hungry to take the time. 

Ingredients:
2 Rockfish Fillets skin on
olive oil
salt
ground black and white pepper
garlic powder
paprika
celery seeds
cumin
1tbsp dried oregano flakes
3/4 cup Pepperidge Farm Goldfish

Heat oven to 375 F.

Lay fillets skin side down on baking sheet. You may lay a layer of parchment paper down to reduce sticking and cleaning. Lightly drizzle olive oil over flesh. Sprinkle salt, pepper, garlic powder, paprika, celery seeds and cumin. Stay light on the cumin and celery seeds, you don't want to overpower the flavor.

In a ziptop bag crush Goldfish crackers to crumbs. My 3 year old son prefers the cheddar cheese flavor, but any other should work. Mix in oregano.

Layer Goldfish/oregano mixture on top of fish.

Bake in oven for 15-20minutes until flesh is opaque.

I served this with a corn and broccoli medley and (of course) rice.

Enjoy.

BTW, if you don't have these spices, Old Bay or JO should be very close in flavor. They just have too much salt in it for me.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Interesting.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Interesting indeed. If I am not mistaken the cheese goldfish have a hint of celery salt in them as well.

sounds interesting. Now if I can get another keeper before the year is out I might try it! However I would probably test this with something other than Striper first.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

okimavich said:


> You may lay a layer of parchment paper down to reduce sticking and cleaning.


Instead of parchement paper, try non-stick aluminum foil. The one I use is called Reynolds Release. Works great!

http://www.alcoa.com/reynoldskitchens/en/product.asp?cat_id=1337&prod_id=1795


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

Mmm. Silicone coated aluminum foil.

I use parchment paper as I believe it's easier to recycle or dispose of than aluminum. But either will work. BTW, you can get silicone coated parchment paper, too.


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Interesting indeed. If I am not mistaken the cheese goldfish have a hint of celery salt in them as well.


I didn't know about the celery salt in the goldfish. There definitely is salt, though.



cygnus-x1 said:


> sounds interesting. Now if I can get another keeper before the year is out I might try it! However I would probably test this with something other than Striper first.


What? Are you chicken?


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

okimavich said:


> Mmm. Silicone coated aluminum foil.
> 
> I use parchment paper as I believe it's easier to recycle or dispose of than aluminum. But either will work. BTW, you can get silicone coated parchment paper, too.


How much harder could it be to dispose of. Just ball it up and toss it into the trash can......



okimavich said:


> What? Are you chicken?


Just sceptical. Do you use any flavor supplements on this dish  (sorry, inside joke)


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

fishbait said:


> How much harder could it be to dispose of. Just ball it up and toss it into the trash can......


Paper will decompose in time. Plus, it takes a lot more energy to recycle aluminum than paper.



fishbait said:


> Just sceptical. Do you use any flavor supplements on this dish  (sorry, inside joke)


Like I told fingers, you don't have to eat any if you don't want to.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

fishbait said:


> Just sceptical. Do you use any flavor supplements on this dish  (sorry, inside joke)


there is nothing like MSG!! anyone up for some good food comma?

Okimavich, the recipe sounds pretty good. going to have to try that, of course I have to catch one first...


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

SeaSalt said:


> there is nothing like MSG!! anyone up for some good food comma?
> 
> Okimavich, the recipe sounds pretty good. going to have to try that, of course I have to catch one first...


SS,

It ain't MSG . . . that would actually be okay in my book. Let's just say Heinz makes it as well as Hunts and Oki thinks it's a "flavor supplement"


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

Uh, I said it was to supplement the sauce. Not the flavor. You need to stop dumping MSG into your Red Bull.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

okimavich said:


> Uh, I said it was to supplement the sauce. Not the flavor. You need to stop dumping MSG into your Red Bull.


Is that why you see gnomes...


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

AtlantaKing said:


> Is that why you see gnomes...


What ?? You mean you don't see them ?


----------

